
A plan to redesign the internet could make apps that no one controls - MindGods
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/01/1004725/redesign-internet-apps-no-one-controls-data-privacy-innovation-cloud/
======
dfinityap
Ethereum world computer going after Financial Realm/DeFi.. settlement layer
for web3

DFINITY Internet Computer is going after the entire legacy IT stack, and
making the lives of developers a couple of magnitudes easier

what a time to be alive

